# تعليم برنامج مايكروسوفت بروجكت MS Project 2010 فيديو و باللغه العربيه



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اخواتى الاعزاء تحية طيبه و و بعد اولا : اعتذر و بشده لطول فترة غيابى وذلك لانشغالى فى بعض الاعمال، كما اعتذر لكل فرد قد ارسل لى رساله خاصه فى المنتدى و لم ارد عليه و اطلب منه السماح على هذا التقصير منى. ثانيا : و فقنى الله عز و جل فى فكرة جديده اخرى لكى يعم خيرها على الجميع ان شاء الله، و هى ان اعمل شرح لبرنامج الـــ MS Project 2010 فيديو و ناطق باللغه العربيه، و هو ان شاء الله سوف يكون شرح العبد لله و اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم و نقدر ان نصل بهذا الشرح الى مستوى الاحتراف ان شاء الله. ثالثا : ان شاء الله قد و ضعت خطه فى عمل هذا المشروع البسيط و هى ان شاء الله و ضع فيديو كل جديد كل يومين او ثلاثه، حتى انتهاء الدورة ان شاء الله على خير. رابعا : ارجوا من الجميع و هو رجاء خاص جدا جدا جدا، ان هذه الفيديوهات لا تبخلوا بيها على اى انسان يحتاجها، كما اذكركم بقول الحبيب المصطفى( صلى الله عليه و سلم) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : من كتم علما يَعلمه جاء يوم القيامة مُلْجَمًا بِلِجَام من نار .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2013)

*الفصل الاول - إدارة المشروعات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته يجب فهم بعض المفاهيم الاساسية للمشروع وهى: ما هوالمشروع ؟ سلسة من الاتشطة و المهام التى لها اهاف معينة يجب ان تنجز فى مواصفات معينة و وقت معين له بداية و نهاية، و له تمويل مادى ايضا، و يستعمل المصادرالمختلفة لتنفيذ هذا المشروع من مال و وقت و معدات و عمالة. صفات المشروع : یمكن تلخيص صفات المشروع بأنه : له هدف یمكن قياسه وقت محدد موارد محددة مهام معتمدة على بعضها البعض المشروع دائما في حالة تغيير إدارة المشروعات إنها عملية تتكون من وظائف متنوعة هي: التخطيط التنظيم المراقبة التحكم وذلك لكل من العناصر التالية الوقت التكلفة الجودة الاداء المراحل الأساسية للمشروع جميع المشاریع تشمل على تقسيم المشروع إلى مهام یمكن قياسها ویمكن جدولتها وتشمل الاتصال بين أعضاء الفریق وأیضا متابعة تقدم العمل جميع المشروعات تتكون من ثلاث مراحل رئيسية هي : التخطيط لمشروع متابعة تقدم المشروع انهاء المشروع. المرحلة الأولى : التخطيط إن افضل طریقة للتخطيط هي بإغلاق الكمبيوتر والامساك بالقلم والورقة وذلك لتحدید الاتى: 1. أهداف المشروع. 2. المستفيدین من المشروع ، توقعاتهم ، ومستوى التأثير. 3. المهام المطلوب تنفيذها ، ویشمل ذلك الحصول على معلومات إضافية في حالة الطلب. 4. الموارد المتوفرة. 5. القيود (المواعيد المحددة – الميزانية - الموارد) مثلث المشروع إن المشروع یتم تشكيله باستخدام مثلث من ثلاث اضلاع هي : ( الوقت والتكاليف ومجال المشروع) الوقت: كم من الوقت سوف یستغرق المشروع والذي سوف ینعكس على الجدول الزمنى للمشروع. التكاليف: كم من المال سوف یكلف المشروع وذلك اعتماداً على تكاليف الموارد من موارد بشریة ومعدات ومواد. المجال : كم هو حجم العمل المطلوب لتلبية أهداف ومهام المشروع. هذه العوامل الثلاثة معاً تسمى مثلث المشروع .أن تعدیل أي عنصر من عناصر مثلث المشروع سوف یؤثر على العنصرین الآخرین وعادة ما یكون أحدهم له تأثير اآبر على مشروعك. دورة حياه المشروع حيث قسم المشروع الى أربعة مراحل هي:- “Feasibility " : -1 مرحلة الجدوى وهي تشمل على وضع المشروع في صياغة رسمية ودراسات الجدوى والتصميمات الاستراتيجية  ومرحلة الموافقات على آل ما سبق، علما بانه من الممكن فى هذه المرحلة يتم الغاء المشروع، لان من مهمام دراسة الجدوى ايضا معرفة هل المشروع مربح ام لا و بالتالى ان اكتشف انه غير مربح يتم الغائه بالتاكيد. “Planning & Design" : -2 مرحلة التخطيط والتصميم وتشمل على التصميم الأساسي وحساب آل من التكلفة وجدولة المشروع وصياغة بنود العقد وشروطه والخطط التفصيلية. “Production Stage": -3 مرحلة الإنتاج تتكون من التصنيع والتورید والأعمال المدینة والتركيبات والفحوصات. "Turning Over" : -4 الإنهاء وهي تشمل إنهاء الأعمال والتشغيل والفحص النهائي والصيانة. Work Breakdown Structure هيكل العمل المفصل ان هيكل العمل المفصل "WBS" يعطى تصورا عن ترتيب المشروع الهيكلى و ذلك ضمن مستويات يكون فى المستوى الاعلى الخدمة التى نريد التوصل اليها كنتيجة لانشاء المشروع و فى المستوى الادنى لها مهام العمل Task، و التى يمكن تقسيمها الى اعمال محددة على مجموعات مستقلة و يمكن رصد و قت و مزانية لكل مجموعة على حدى، و يمكن بواسطة هيكل العمل المفصل ان يقوم المخطط للمشروع بتوضيح ترتيب الاعمال للمشروع ككل او لكل مجموعة على حدى.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2013)

*الفصل الاول - إدارة المشروعات - فيديو*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتك رابط الدرس الاول ‫01 الدرس الاول-تعليم ال MS Project 2010‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 مايو 2013)

*02 الدرس الثانى لتعليم ال MS Project 2010 الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتكم الدرس الثانى الجزء الاول و فيع يتم شرح البداء فى البرنامج و شرح الـ Calendar و الـ Project Information و الـ WBS و الـ Tasks و الى حضراتكم الرابط ‫02 الدرس الثانى لتعليم ال MS Project 2010 الجزء الاول‬‎ - YouTube وشكرا


----------



## eng.soledad (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير و جعله فى ميزانت حسناتك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (3 مايو 2013)

جاري تحميل الدرسين 
وفي انتظار باقي الدروس
وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لما فيه الخير لك دائما


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 مايو 2013)

*02 الدرس الثانى لتعليم ال MS Project 2010 الجزء الثانى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتكم استكمال الدرس الثانى الجزء الثانى و فيه يتم شرح البداء فى البرنامج و شرح الـ Calendar و الـ Project Information و الـ WBS و الـ Tasks و الى حضراتكم الرابط ‫02 الدرس الثانى تعليم مايكروسوف 2010 الجزء الثانى‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 مايو 2013)

*02 الدرس الثانى لتعليم ال MS Project 2010 الجزء الثالث*

لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتكم استكمال الدرس الثانى الجزء الثالث و فيه يتم شرح البداء فى البرنامج و شرح الـ Calendar و الـ Project Information و الـ WBS و الـ Tasks و الى حضراتكم الرابط ‫02 الدرس الثانى تعليم مايكروسوف 2010 الجزء الثالث‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## م.عمار السلطان (7 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 مايو 2013)

*03 الدرس الثالث تعليم مايكروسوف 2010*

لسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى حضرتكم استكمال الدرس الثالث و فيه يتم البداء فى شرح الـ Task Information و الـ Constraint و الـ Custom Fields و الى حضراتكم الرابط ‫03 الدرس الثالث تعليم مايكروسوف 2010‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (7 مايو 2013)

جاري التحميل


----------



## البوجواري (8 مايو 2013)

اخي الحبيب طلبي هو خارج موضوعنا هذا ..برنامج البريمفيرا المشابه لبرنامجنا هذا عند تنصيب البرنامج يطلب اليوزر نيم والباسوورد وليس عندي الباسوورد واليوزر نيم ارجو توضيح الامر جزاك الله خير ...تم ادخال admin &admin للباسوورد واليوزر نيم يعطينا خطا ارجو المساعدة...جزاك الله خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 مايو 2013)

البوجواري قال:


> اخي الحبيب طلبي هو خارج موضوعنا هذا ..برنامج البريمفيرا المشابه لبرنامجنا هذا عند تنصيب البرنامج يطلب اليوزر نيم والباسوورد وليس عندي الباسوورد واليوزر نيم ارجو توضيح الامر جزاك الله خير ...تم ادخال admin &admin للباسوورد واليوزر نيم يعطينا خطا ارجو المساعدة...جزاك الله خير


 الى حضراتكم ملف يشرح طريقة التنصيب البريمافيرا خطوة بخطوه ان شاء الله


----------



## حسام بوشكش (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس . ارجو من حضرتك برنامج ms project 2010 ضرورى لانه غير موجود وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد مناحي (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير يا استاذ احمد وزقك ووالديك الجنه بحق محمد وال محمد


----------



## mohttt (18 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## One23 (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا م/أحمد


----------



## خالد بوزهرة (24 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم على مجهداتكم


----------



## MrEngine (26 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اولا جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

ثانيا ارجو منك ان تقوم بعمل فهرس فى مشاركتك الاولى فى موضوعك القيم يجمع كل الفيديوهات المرفوعة حتى يسهل مشاهدتها على زوار الموضوع ، ان امكن.

ثالثا ان امكن رفع الفيديوهات على احد مواقع الرفع لان اليوتيوب محجوب فى البلد الذى انا فيه ، ان امكن ايضا.

ومشكور بشدة على مجهودك


----------



## mohammad1011 (30 مايو 2013)

مشكوور على هذا الشرح الرائع 
لي فترة طويلة ابحث عن شرح لهذا البرنامج باللغة العربية
لقد تعلمت سابقا مندورتك الخاصة ببرنامج البريمافيرا واستفدت كثيرا منها
ولكني اريد هذا البرنامج فهو مطلوب في العديد من المؤسسات
اتمنى ان يكون الشرح وافي 

- وفي الختام اتمنى ان تكون هناك محاضرة للمقارنة بين البرنامجين وميزات كل منها
لا سيما وانك قمت بشرحهما بطريقة رائعة

وشكرا مرة اخرى
وجزاك الله خيرا لما تقدمه للناس من خير وافادة


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (31 مايو 2013)

في انتظار باقي الحلقات يا بشمهندس


----------



## كردستان-العراق (11 يونيو 2013)

ممكن كتاب تعلم MS Project 2010


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*04 الدرس الرابع تعليم مايكر وسوف 2010*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الرابعhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ASi7Pis-5kو شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*05 الدرس الخامس تعليم مايكروسوف 2010 الجزء الاول*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الاول http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQXwoM4qB08و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*05 الدرس الخامس تعليم مايكروسوف 2010 الجزء الثانى*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الثانى http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B6Uxr-0nMkو شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*05 الدرس الخامس تعليم مايكروسوف 2010 الجزء الثالث*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس الخامس الجزء الثالث http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVyM-RHa-iEو شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*06 الدرس السادس تعليم مايكروسوف 2010*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس السادس http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1ADcLxTKloو شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 يونيو 2013)

*07 الدرس السابع تعليم مايكروسوف 2010*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الى سيادتكم الدرس السابع ‫07 الدرس السابع تعليم مايكروسوف 2010‬‎ - YouTube و شكرا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (18 يونيو 2013)

جاري تحميل الحلقات الجديدة
شكرا لك جدا مهندس أحمد الطيب​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يونيو 2013)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> جاري تحميل الحلقات الجديدةشكرا لك جدا مهندس أحمد الطيب​


الشكر لله


----------



## عاشق السهر (19 يونيو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه جاري الاطلاع على الدروس


----------



## seesehs (20 يونيو 2013)

جعله الله عملا صالحا متقبلا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng. arjan (10 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## القاطع (13 أغسطس 2013)

وفقك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (4 فبراير 2014)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله



*هل هناك دروس جديدة يا بشمهندس ؟*


----------



## M Elshamy (5 فبراير 2014)

اخى الكريم عايز البرنامج نفسة MS Project


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (13 مارس 2014)

M Elshamy قال:


> اخى الكريم عايز البرنامج نفسة MS Project



وأنا أيضا أريد رابط شغال لتحميل برنامج MS Project 2010 حيث أن أغلب الروابط الموجودة على المنتدى غير شغالة


----------



## sarah86 (15 أكتوبر 2014)

هذا من افضل الشروحات لبرنامج ms project وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (14 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

